# Pearl Gouramis and Amano shrimps



## Cyworld (11 Apr 2009)

Will my pearl gourami's eat or harass amano shrimps?


THanks in advance,


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Apr 2009)

I wouldn't have thought so.
Pearls tend to stay mid/top of the aquarium anyway. They also don't have very big mouths.
Never had any problems with them at the LFS. So peaceful.


----------



## chris1004 (12 Apr 2009)

I agree with the above but would add that the pearl gouramis if kept in a group will be too busy interacting with each other to bother taking any interest in anything else within the tank. A very sociable schooling fish, the males do sometimes get territorial when adults but not to any great extent and the rivalry displays between males is fantastic to watch when they dispute territories. 

I have kept and bred this fish for many years and they remain one of my personal favourites, so my answer is biased, conversly I have never kept inverts but I doubt very much that the 'pearls' would take anything but a cursory passing interest in shrimps.


----------



## glod (12 Apr 2009)

My dad has 4 full grown pearls in a 4ft tank downstairs.  The amanos steal food off them.  Never seen a pearl harrass the shrimp tho.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Apr 2009)

I've kept them together with no issues.


----------



## Cyworld (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. 
Just one more question.
Glod, you said "the amano's steal food off them"
were you meaning that the pearl's steal the amano's food?
Anyways, now my only concern is if my gourami's will steal the amano's algae wafers.


----------



## glod (21 Apr 2009)

Actually I meant the pearls in my dads tank are partial to algae wafers aswell as flake or whatever else is added.  

The pearls go for the wafers and the shrimp grab the wafers and run up the nearest piece of bogwood or plant.  

Incredibly funny to watch the little shrimp hauling  a huge piece of wafer up the wood... 

Once the shrimp has the food the pearls leave them be.

Just break up the wafer so the shrimp can each grab a piece and they'll be fine.  Never underestimate the bravado of a shrimp when it's hungry.


----------

